# old timer thread



## YTCuber (Jun 10, 2016)

HTTimer! (httimer.tk or httimer.atspace.cc)
Alpha 4.2

In the past months, I tried to create a working cubing timer. It is around 75% finished.
Working functions:

Start/Stop the timer
Generate random scramble for 54 different puzzle types
Give penalty or delete the time, or display time info by clicking on it
Limit inspection time (to start press 'I')
Select between a virtual stackmat timer or a normal time display
Listen to music from YouTube
Set goals
Format and view a execution of your algs
A few options
Mobile Version
Import/Export

If you find a bug, please tell me here. Include the bug number, your browser version and a useful description.

You can view the code at Github: https://github.com/YTCuber/HTTimer/tree/master/Dokumente/Programme/HTTimer



Spoiler: Bug List



*OPEN #1*: Reloading resets the selected options
*OPEN #10*: Add close button for modals
*OPEN #12*: Start on keyup, stop on keydown
*FIXED #2*: User should be asked when reloading to prevent unwanted reset of times when forgetting to export
*FIXED #3*: Some fonts don't work on Linux
*FIXED #4*: Vertical Screen has bad positioning
*FIXED #5*: FMC Scramblers should habe R' U' F instead of R' U' F' and a space after that
*FIXED #6*: 4x4 Scramblers need no Bw, Dw, Fw
*FIXED #7*: Skewb Scramblers need '-moves.
*FIXED #8*: 6x6+7x7 need triplewide-moves.
*FIXED #9*: Mega Scrambles should be longer
*FIXED #11*: Remove ES6 Syntax





Spoiler: Planned Features



*#1*: CMLL, ZBLL, ELL, CLL-Scrambler
*#2*: Random-State 1x2x2-Scrambler
*#3*: Import from cstimer, qqtimer and time list
*#4*: Naming Sessions
*#5*: Optimal Rotations for BLD
*#6*: Practise time generator


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 10, 2016)

Bug report: I have a vertical screen, and the first thing I saw was an overcompressed time display:



Chrome 53.0.2763.0
OSX 10.11.5
English production version


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 11, 2016)

Should be fixed.
The timer switches to the new mode, if the aspect ratio is 4/3 or smaller.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 11, 2016)

Fewest Moves scrambles should start and end with R' U' F, not R' U' F'. Also, there's a space missing between the F' and the next move in your FMC scrambles in the beginning. Skewb doesn't have any prime moves? Megaminx scrambles should be a lot longer and should use R++, R--, D++, D--, U, and U'. 7x7 and 6x6 scrambles have no 3 layer moves, and 4x4 doesn't need Lw, Bw, and Dw, like how 2x2 doesn't need L, B, and D. Honestly I think you should be using TNoodle scrambles to better simulate a competition.

Scrambles aside, it seems pretty good, although I'd like to see an option to enter times directly into the timer.


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 11, 2016)

Fixed except of 6x6+7x7.
TNoodle is a program which runs on your PC, making it difficult to do in your browser.
EDIT: Entering times manually is now possible by clicking the 0.000


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 12, 2016)

Fixed bug #2. When reloading or closing the tab, you now select to stay (acidentally pressing reload or forgetting to export) or leave without any other action.


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 23, 2016)

Made a few changes.
- small design fixes/improvements
- fixed bug with the inspection system
- added github
- session manager
- 6x6, 7x7 scrambles


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 6, 2016)

Update:
Bgrgndz wrote the new design for bigger screens and helped me with the mobile design.
Changes:

New Design!
Display current time/ao5/ao12/ao50/ao100
Options/Design: Selecting predefined combinations of color/fontcolor/background color, or change them individually
Options/Start/Stop: Display goals under Time display.
Options/Start/Stop: Removed options for hiding scrambler, virtual stackmat timer, time list
1x1 Scrambler is non-WCA
WCA 2x2 and 3x3 scrambles

https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/4z7v3m/httimer_new_online_cubing_timer/


----------



## jfly (Sep 7, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> TNoodle is a program which runs on your PC, making it difficult to do in your browser.



TNoodle actually does compile down to Javascript using GWT, so that's an option if you want high quality scrambles. You can see a proof of concept of TNoodle javascript scrambles here: http://www.jflei.com/tnt/. If you're interested in taking advantage of this, reach out to me over email. It's all doable, but needs polish and documentation.


----------

